# ما يحتاجه كل طالب هندسة معمارية



## قمة الإبداع (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

إخوتي الأكارم..

هذه مشاركتي الأولى في هذا المنتدى الجميل، والذي جذبني منذ الوهلة الأولى..

أنا طالبة أنهيت للتو دراستي الثانوية، وقد نويت -إن شاء الله- دراسة الهندسة المعمارية، ولكنني لا زلت مترددة..
وبعد أن دخلت المنتدى وقرأت ردودكم ومواضيعكم الرائعة؛ شعرت بانجذاب شديد نحو الهندسة المعمارية وبدأت الفكرة في الرسوخ في رأسي..

والآن أيها المهندسون الأفاضل، أود استغلال خبرتكم وسؤالكم بعض الأسئلة لأتأكد فعلاً من أن الهندسة المعمارية تناسبني..

في البداية، أنا أحب الرسم كثيرًا وموهوبة جدًا فيه -والحمدلله-، وكذلك فلي عشق كبير للرياضيات، وأحب التدقيق في التفاصيل، وعادة أعمل ببطء ولكن بنظام وبدقة تامة..
فهل هذه المهارات كافية لاتخاذ قرار نهائي بدراسة الهندسة المعمارية؟

ونقطة أخرى -وهي ستفيد جميع الطلاب بإذن الله-:
إن كنت سأدرس الهندسة المعمارية فعلاً، فماذا يحتاج طالب الهندسة من استعدادات قبل دخول الكلية؟
هل تنصحونني بقراءة كتب معينة؟ تعلم برنامج معين؟ تنمية مهارات محددة؟

أي شيء قد يساعدني، أو أنكم تمنيتم لو فعلتموه قبل الالتحاق بالكلية؟

وشكرًا جزيلاً لكم.. 
وادعوا لي بالتوفيق .. وبأن يسهل الله لي الكلية التي أريدها..


----------



## قمة الإبداع (2 يوليو 2009)

هلا أضفت بضع أسئلة أخرى إن سمحتم؟:87::11:

وددت أن أقول أن ما يخيفني أو يمنعني من دراسة الهندسة المعمارية هو إحساسي بأنها فن أو شيء يولد مع الإنسان، ينميه مع الوقت هذا صحيح لكن بذرته تكون موجودة فيه، فيتخاطر لذهني فكرة وأقول دومًا: ماذا لو درست الهندسة وعندما أردت أن أصمم لم أجد الفن أو الإبداع أو التصميم المختلف؟؟! ماذا سأفعل حينها؟؟!
دااائمًا أفكر بهذه الفكرة، لا أعلم إن كانت هذه مجرد نجوى من الشيطان، أم أن الهندسة المعمارية هي فعلاً هكذا..

شيء آخر، لقد تصفحت بضعة كتب عن الهندسة المعمارية، ووجدت أنني لا أطيق قراءة الكتب الفلسفية البحتة، فمثلاً التي تتحدث عن تاريخ العمارة وتربطه بأحوال المجتمع وتأثيره على العمران وإلى آخره، ربما لأنني لا أحب التاريخ، ولكن أحب الكتب التي تتحدث عن أسلوب مهندس ما ، فأستفيد من أفكاره، وكذلك أميل للكتب التي تربط العلم بالهندسة، مثلا.. كيف أجعل التصميم عصريًا، كيف أجعل الحرارة بالداخل منخفضة، كيف أستغل المساحة، وغير ذلك من الأفكار التي قد تربط الفيزياء نوعًا ما بالعمارة.
وقد شاهدت فيلمًا يتحدث عن مخطط لبناء مدينة هرمية في خليج طوكيو باليابان، وأكثر ما أعجبني هو التقنيات التي تم إدخالها في التصميم وربطها بالعمارة.

هل هذا هو المطلوب في الهندسة المعمارية أم أن علي أن أفكر في تخصص آخر بجدية؟

وشكرًا لكم..
أرجو ألا يخطر ببالي شيء آخر كيلا تضطروا لقراءة المزيد، فقد أخذت من وقتكم الكثير، عــذرًا..


----------



## alaa_1986 (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
أختي العزيزة قرأت سطورك وارتسمت ابتسامة وأنا أقرأها وفقك الله دائما ذكرتني بذلك الشعور بعد انهائ المرحلة الثانوية وهو نفسه الذي بعد توفيق الله وفقني لدراسة هذا التخصص الذي أعشقه وقد لا أبالغ في القول أني لا أجد نفسي في تخصص سواه .
أرى أن عندك حب للعمارة ورغبة في التعمق فيه والدراسة وهذا في رأيي شيء مهم جدا لدراسة أي تخصص فالإنسان عندما يحب شيئا يبدع فيه أو يخرج أفضل ما عنده وذلك لا يعتمد أبدا على مدى سهولة التخصص أو صعوبته 
مهاراتك في الرسم والدقة شيء ممتاز والدراسة سوف تنميه وحب التخصص والرغبة فيه من أهم عوامل النجاح 
العمارة بحر وااااسع جدا لا أحد يدرس العمارة وهو معماري بالفطرة وأنما يكون عنده حب التخصص وكثيرا الموهبة والدراسة تبني وتنمي المعرفة .
نصيحتي لكي فيما يتعلق بالاستعدادات قبل دخول الكلية ... الاطلاع شي رائع والمتعابعة مع الأساتذة والاستفادة بخبرتهم .. برامج يمكن تعلمها ..البرامج البسيطة في البداية حتى تبنى لديك صورة قليلا بالدراسة مثلا برامج رسم أو اخراج .
أنا أيضا كنت لا أحب الفلسفة المواد النظرية ولكن بصراحة في دراستها كنت أستمتع جداااا مع أساتذتي فقد كانوا يجعلون المحاضرة ممتعة وليست محاضرة تاريخية أو فلسفية بحتة وإنما نعيش فيها ويربطونها بما نتعلمه وندرسه 
الشئ الذي كنت أتمنى أن أعمله في أيام دراستي الهندسة المعمارية هو أن أستغل كل الوقت الذي مر وخصوصا أوقات الإجازات في تقوية مهاراتي أكثر رغم أني لم أضيعه تماما إلا أني كنت أتمنى أن أستغله أكثر .
في النهاية أتمنى أن لا أكون أطلت عليك  واستخيري الله فيما أردت وأتمنى لك كل التوفيق والتميز إن شاء الله


----------



## قمة الإبداع (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أخي الكريم/ alaa..
كم أسعدني قراءة ردك .. أشكرك جزيل الشكر فقد رفعت معنوياتي..

وأنا كذلك أؤمن بأن أولى المقومات التي يجب أن تكون لدى الإنسان قبل أن يدرس أي تخصص هو الرغبة والدافعية والعشق لهذا التخصص، لأنه دون حب للتخصص لن يبدع..
ولربما كان هذا أكثر ما يخيفني .. أنني أريد أن أبدع .. وأريد أن أدخل التخصص الذي أعشقه فعلاً مهما رآه الناس غير مهم، فأنا التي سأجعل منه شيئًا مهمًا بإبداعي وابتكاري فيه.. وقيمة الإنسان ليست بتخصصه وإنما بابتكاره وإبداعه فيه.



> لا أحد يدرس العمارة وهو معماري بالفطرة وأنما يكون عنده حب التخصص وكثيرا الموهبة والدراسة تبني وتنمي المعرفة .


 
هذه العبارة هي ما كنت أحتاجه .. والدي قال لي نفس الكلام، لكنني كنت مترددة وظننت العمارة موهبة تولد مع الإنسان.



> البرامج البسيطة في البداية حتى تبنى لديك صورة قليلا بالدراسة مثلا برامج رسم أو اخراج


هل لك أن تخبرني عن أسماء بعض هذه البرامج؟




> الشئ الذي كنت أتمنى أن أعمله في أيام دراستي الهندسة المعمارية هو أن أستغل كل الوقت الذي مر وخصوصا أوقات الإجازات في تقوية مهاراتي أكثر رغم أني لم أضيعه تماما إلا أني كنت أتمنى أن أستغله أكثر


إن شاء الله سأعمل بهذه النصيحة.



> في النهاية أتمنى أن لا أكون أطلت عليك  واستخيري الله فيما أردت


بالعكس .. اعذرني لأنني أخذت من وقتك .. وأشكرك جزيل الشكر على الرد..
وقد استخرت الله تعالى ولازلت أستخير، وقد شعرت بارتياح أكبر للهندسة المعمارية، بقي أن يسهل الله لي منحة دراسية في تخصص الهندسة المعمارية..


----------



## مازن السيد (2 يوليو 2009)

الله ينور..................


----------



## alaa_1986 (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
أختي العزيزة أتمنى لك كل التوفيق بإذن الله وأن ييسر لك الله كل أمورك وأتمنى لك التميز دائما 
بالنسبة لتجربتي المتواضعة فقد بدأت قبل الدراسة بتعلم برنامج Auto Cad وهو برنامج رسم هندسي بسيط ولم ألم به تماما طبعا فقط مبادئ وبرنامج photoshopبدأته متأخرة بصراحة بعد سنتين من الدراسة وهو برنامج للإخراج فقد كنت أحب الإخراج اليدوي أكثر .أتمنى أن تستفيدي من كل الوقت واستمري على الاطلاع دائما 
بالتوفيق  وإن شاء الله يفيدك من هو أكثر خبرة مني وينصحك نصائح أفضل أيضا


----------



## قمة الإبداع (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أخي/ مازن السيد..
شكرًا على المرور..
ولكن وددت المزيد من التوضيح..
-------------------
أختي/ alaa..
عذرًا فقد كنت أتحدث إليك بصيغة المذكرة في البداية ظنًا مني بأن الاسم هو (علاء) وليس (آلاء)..
لقد سمعت كثيرًا عن الأوتوكاد وسأحاول أن أتعلمه إن شاء الله..
أما عن الفوتوشوب رغم أنني تعاملت معه مسبقًا إلا أنني لأول مرة أعرف أنه يساعد في التصاميم الهندسية..

وأنا أكثر ما أعشقه في الهندسة المعمارية هو الرسم اليدوي، ولكن للأسف يبدو أنه انقرض تقريبًا..

ولكن خطر ببالي سؤال..
المجسمات الصغيرة التي يتم تمثيل التصميم أو المبنى بها، كيف تصنع؟ هل يقوم الطلبة بصنعها؟
أتمنى ذلك .. تعجبني جدًا الأمور اليدوية أكثر من التعامل مع الحاسوب..

أشكرك مجددًا أختي/ آلاء..
كفيت ووفيت..


----------



## قمة الإبداع (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أين ردود بقية الأخوة؟؟

أنتظر مشورتكم يا مهندســين..


----------



## alaa_1986 (4 يوليو 2009)

أختي العزيزة  برنامج الphotoshop برنامج للاظهار والاخراج يساعد في اظهار التصميم ولكن التصميم يعتمد على الشخص نفسه هو وسيلة فقط للتوضيح .
الرسم والاخراج اليدوي لم ينقرض بل بالعكس الرسم اليدوي له تأثيره الخاص من رأيي أنه كثيرا ما يعطي التصميم روح وحياة .
بالنسبة للمجسمات الصغيرة فهذه ستتعرفين عليها أكثر ان شاء الله في بداية الدراسة وهي أيضا من الوسائل المهمة التي تساعد في توضيح فكرة التصميم وتتميز بأن فيها فن يعتمد على الشخص نفسه وطريقة ابداعه فيها إلا أن برامج الكومبيوتر التي تصنع المجسمات توفر الكثير من الوقت ويمكنها حسب احتراف المستخدم لها أن تظهر التصميم بصورة جميلة ومتقدمة جدا .
أتمنى لك التوفيق من الله ..


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (4 يوليو 2009)

قمة الابداع
تحياتي لك ولطموحك المنظم
اعجبتني طريقة تفكيرك المنطقية والمبنية على الامكانيات والمتطلبات
ومبدئيا فمن وجهة نظري اراك ان شاء الله مرشحة ممتازة لدراسة العمارة بناء على شغفك بالموضوع وتعرضك لتفاصيله
وان كنت ارى ان ماتذكريه من عيوب مر علينا جميعا كحب الرسم عن الدراسة النظرية
ولكن هذا لا يقلل من فرص تميزك انشاء الله
اهم مطلب لدارس العمارة او غيره هو الرغبة الملحة في التميز
فوالدتي اطال الله عمرها دائما كانت تقول لنا
" لا يهم اي كلية انتسبت لها او اي تخصص اخترت,,,, تميزك فيما اخترت هو المهم""
وهذه الكلمة دائما كانت نصب عيني اثناء الدراسة ف الكلية وحتى انتهائي الحمد لله من رسالة الدكتوراه
الاصرار والعزيمة ولو بقصور الموهبة قادر ان شاء الله على رفعك لمصافي المتميزين
وانصحك بقراء موضوع 
العمارة موهبة أم علم.... الذي طرح سابقا للنقاش ف المنتدى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136587.html
فقد تجدين فيه بعض الاجابات الخاصة باسئلتك
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## قمة الإبداع (4 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أختي/ آلاء..
بالتأكيد تظل البرامج أدوات لا تجدي نفعًا إن لم يكن هناك تصميم مبتكر من الأساس فالبرامج هي فقط تعرض التصميم ولا تصمم بذاتها.. 
ولكم أنا سعيدة بأن الرسم والإخراج اليدوي لم ينقرض ويظل طريقة مميزة لعرض التصاميم.. فكم أحب العمل اليدوي !
أشكرك عزيزتي على ردودك وتفاعلك معي.


أستاذتي الغالية/ دكتورة معمارية..
لكم يشرفني أن أحظى بمديح كهذا من أستاذة قديرة مثلك..
الحمد لله لقد بدأت من قبل أن أطرح الموضوع ولا زلت مستمرة بصلاة الاستخارة ، وأرى أن الجميع شجعني على الهندسة المعمارية.. الحمد لله شجعتموني واقتنعت بأنها الأنسب لي ، بقي أن ييسر الله تعالى لي كلية الهندسة المعمارية.
أشكرك على مساعدتك الكبيرة لي ورابط الموضوع يصب في صميم ما أحتاجه فعلاً.
شكرًا جزيلاً لك.


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (4 يوليو 2009)

عزيزتي قمة الابداع
احب فقط ان انوه ان الرياضيات لا تتعلق بشكل وثيق بالعمارة
الا من خلال بعض المواد التكميلية التي تدرس من قسم الهندسة المدنية مثل
structure,steel construction,......
او من خلال السنة التاسيسية "سنة اولى او اعدادي هندسة"
والتي تدرسين فيها مواد الراضيات مثل الثانوية العامة
اما العمارة فلا معادلات ولا تكامل او تفاضل بها
الا لو اخترت في دراستك العليا انشاء الله الدمج بين العمارة واحد تطبيقات الرياضة الحديثة بشكل او باخر
ولهذا احببت التنويه


----------



## قمة الإبداع (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أستاذتي دكتورة معمارية..

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على التنويه.. ولا مشكلة لدي في هذا ..
أنا لا أجد صعوبة في الرياضيات والحمدلله..
ولذا فإنها إن دخلت في دراستي فلا مشكلة .. وكذلك إن لم تدخل فلا مشكلة.. 

رغم أنني أسمع الكثير يقولون أنه إن كنت تواجه صعوبة في الرياضيات فغض النظر عن الهندسة المعمارية..


----------



## أحمد أبوالسعود حسن (6 يوليو 2009)

أختي الكريمة من خلال أستفساراتك إستشعرت أن لديك طاقة إبداعية كامنة تتمثل في شغف الحصول على المعرفة القاصي منها والداني في إطار تشابك العلاقات ، وهو شيئ أساسي وضروي لدارس العمارة ، حيث أن المعماري لابد أن يكون له إهتمامات معرفية متعددة مثل (العلوم الجمالية والبيئية والإجتماعية والإقتصادية ) مما يؤهله ويكسبة معرفة إحتياجات مستعملي المبني الذي يقوم بتصميمه ومدي إمكانية تنفيذ هذا المبني ، فالعمارة هي " علم وفن " ولايمكن الفصل ما شقي العمارة ، وإلا اختلت المنظومة المعمارية ولم تؤدي هدفها .
أما عن دراسة التاريخ والعلوم الفلسفية فهي كلها مواد شيقة في إطار ربطها بالمخرج التصميمي ، حيث أن التصميم المعماري هو نتاج فكرةٍ نظرية لها أصولها الفلسفية عند المصمم وهي ما تكسب التصميم هويته ومرجعيته ، وإلا كان التصميم فقيراً لا يعبر عن شخصية مصممه ، فالمعماري مثل الشاعر يستقي مفرداته من بيئته ومجتمعه في إطار ضبط بحور وأوزان الشعر .


----------



## Mostapha123 (6 يوليو 2009)

ana mouhandes anhayetou derassat med ausbou3 alhadassa fan w 3elm tawakal1 3ala ellah


----------



## قمة الإبداع (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أستاذي/ أحمد أبو السعود..

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على ردك المفصل .. وقد أوجزت فيه فعلاً كل ما تتحدث العمارة عنه..

ولكم أعجبني تشبيه المعماري بالشاعر، فعلاً وجهة نظر لم أنتبه إليها.. بالفعل إن لم أترك بصمتي المميزة في تصميمي فلن يكون له معنى ولن يكون مختلفًا عن غيره من التصاميم..

شجعتني كثيرًا وأعطيتني دفعة أكبر لدراسة الهندسة المعمارية..

أشكرك على مرورك ..


الأستاذ/ مصطفى..

مبارك عليك إنهاء دراستك .. وعقبالي ..

إن شاء الله سأتوكل على الله وأدرس الهندسة المعمارية..


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يوليو 2009)

قمة الإبداع

مبروك الأختيار و عقبال البكالوريوس بأذن الله

أذا اردت التفوق بالعمارة فعليك بالأطلاع علي الكثير من المجلات المحلية و العالمية
وأذا توقفت أمام أي مشروع أعجبك فعليك بمعرفة السبب (في البداية ككل , دون التفاصيل)
هل هي الألوان أم التشطيبات أم الكتل أم النسب 
وعلاقة عناصر المبني مع بعض و تناسقها
وبهذا ستتعلم الكثير من خبرات سابقة
تحياتي


----------



## hafoz79 (7 يوليو 2009)

قمة الإبداع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> إخوتي الأكارم..
> 
> ...



الصراحة عجبنى جدا معظم الردود وخاصة رد مهندسة آلاء ورد دكتورة معمارية وانا متفق مع كل الردود .....

ولكن لى رأى ....لو سمحتى لى
أنا حاسس إن كلية فنون جميلة مناسبة لكى أكتر (النحت والتصوير والعمارة ....إلخ) أرجو منك دراسة هذه الفكرة ...ولكن عايز اعرف حاجة انتى من اى بلد؟؟؟؟

وفى حاجة كمان ما فهمتهاش فى كلامك ((بقي أن يسهل الله لي منحة دراسية في تخصص الهندسة المعمارية))) 

عامة أرجو أن يديكى الله الى ما فيه صلاحك وفلاحك فى الدنيا والاخرة ....وان نسمع عنك قريبة وعن انجازاتك

سلام
يعنى ايه منحة دراسية؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hafoz79 (7 يوليو 2009)

قمة الإبداع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> 
> إخوتي الأكارم..
> 
> ...



الصراحة عجبنى جدا معظم الردود وخاصة رد مهندسة آلاء ورد دكتورة معمارية وانا متفق مع كل الردود .....

ولكن لى رأى ....لو سمحتى لى
أنا حاسس إن كلية فنون جميلة مناسبة لكى أكتر (النحت والتصوير والعمارة ....إلخ) أرجو منك دراسة هذه الفكرة ...ولكن عايز اعرف حاجة انتى من اى بلد؟؟؟؟

وفى حاجة كمان ما فهمتهاش فى كلامك ((بقي أن يسهل الله لي منحة دراسية في تخصص الهندسة المعمارية))) يعنى ايه منحة دراسية؟؟؟؟؟

عامة أرجو أن يديكى الله الى ما فيه صلاحك وفلاحك فى الدنيا والاخرة ....وان نسمع عنك قريبة وعن انجازاتك

سلام


----------



## محتار جدا (7 يوليو 2009)

والله موضوع رائع , انا اعشق المعمارية لكن لا ينصح بها احد 
فعندما تستشير المهندسين سواء معماري او مدني ينصحك ومن دون تفكير ان المدني افضل 
لماذا !!!!! ارجوكم فانا احب العمارة لكن كلام الناس يقول لي لا تدخلها !!!


انا بارع بالرسم على الكومبيوتر وعن طريق ابسط البرامج paint

اتمنى مساعدتكم العاجلة


----------



## i.s.m.a. (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اخى الكريم مافى حاجة اسمها معمار احسن من مدنيةاو مدنية احسن من معمار والا لما وجد علم العمارة او علم الهندسة المدنية هم الاثنين علمين مكملين لبعض لكل واحد اختصاصاته ومميزاته... امكن النصيحة جاءت من منطلق انه دائما يفضل اصحاب المكاتب الهندسية عمل الاولاد بالمواقع ...
بالمناسبة انا كمان كنت زيك فى البداية كل اهلى كانوا مستغربين معمار دى وحتلقى شغل وين لكن مع العزيمة والرغبة والاصرار الحمد لله تخرجت... وماشاء الله المعماريين عاملين شغل حلو شديد ....فبما انك تملك الرغبة وماشاء الله لديك الموهبة go ahead بس عندى نصيحة بتمنى لو كنت لقيت زول(بالعامية السودانية(شخص)) نصحنى بيها تعلم البرامج الهندسية من بدرى زى الاوتوكاد_الارشكاد_الماكس_برايموفيرا(لاباس به)+تجويد الاكسل+الفوتوشوب وانشاء الله تكون من الناجحين الموفقين.......


----------



## محتار جدا (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا isma

والله انك تفهم مش زي الناس اللي تكرهني بالمعماري 

لا والمصيبة يحكي لك ادرس مدني وتقدر تاخذ كورس ولا كورسين معماري وتصير تمام التمام فهل هذا معقول !!؟


كمان سؤال ماهي مميزات المعماري برايك ؟


----------



## مايزنر (8 يوليو 2009)

أختي قمة الابداع،
لا شك في أنك ستصبحين معمارية متميزة في المستقبل ان شاء الله، وذلك لسببين: أولهما أنك تحبين الرسم وتملكين الموهبة المطلوبة لذلك، والثاني وهو الأهم، هو أنكلم تقومي بالاختيار العشوائي أو حسب سمعة الاختصاص أو المهنة بل قمتي بالبحث والسؤال المتعمق فيما ترين نفسك مقبلة عليه، وهو أمر يدل على أنك تمتلكين القدرة على البحث العلمي والذي هو الأمر الأساسي الذي يجعل المعماري مبدعاً وليست الموهبة الفنية فقط.
أما فيما يخص مواد الفلسفية فهي ليست كثيرة، وأهميتها تكمن في فهم لماذا العمارة تبدو على ما هي عليه اليوم، وبخصوص البرامج فهناك الثلاثي المرح، صديق طلبة العمارة، الأوتوكاد والماكس والفوتوشوب، الأول لرسم المخططات هو برنامج فائق الدقة مع واجهة تفاعلية سهلة الاستخدام حالما تتعودين عليها وتستخدميها بالشكل الصحيح، والماكس من أجل النمذجة وعمل مناظير قريبة من الواقع، والثالث لمعالجة الصور وتغطية أخطاء الاظهار في الماكس في حال وجودها بالاضافة لعمل البوسترات واللوحات.
وفي حال احتجتي للمساعدة فعائلتك الجديدة في هذا المنتدى جاهزة لتقديمها...
وفقك الله...


----------



## قمة الإبداع (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أخي/ محمد أحمد شعير..
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على النصائح الثمينة وسأحاول أتباعها بإذن الله..

أخي/ hafoz79



> أنا حاسس إن كلية فنون جميلة مناسبة لكى أكتر (النحت والتصوير والعمارة ....إلخ) أرجو منك دراسة هذه الفكرة ...ولكن عايز اعرف حاجة انتى من اى بلد؟؟؟؟
> 
> وفى حاجة كمان ما فهمتهاش فى كلامك ((بقي أن يسهل الله لي منحة دراسية في تخصص الهندسة المعمارية))) يعنى ايه منحة دراسية؟؟؟؟؟


 
من ناحية كلية الفنون الجميلة فهذا آخر ما أفكر فيه..
اعذرني لكنني اخترت القسم العلمي في الثانوية، وأحب الرياضيات والفيزياء وفوق هذا نلت ولله الحمد معدل 98% .. وفي الآخر أدخل فنون جميلة؟؟!!!
لا بالطبع .. كان بإمكاني أن أدخل القسم الأدبي وأنال أي معدل وأدخلها.. لا أريد أن أضيع تعبي!!
أخي الكريم..
أنا أعيش في الإمارات..
واستغربت أنك لم تفهم ما هي منحة دراسية..
كل ما في الأمر أنني أعيش في الإمارات لكنني لست إماراتية.. وبالتالي لا يحق لي دخول الجامعات الحكومية إلا بمنحة من الدولة.. وكذلك ليست لي القدرة على دخول جامعة خاصة.. إلا إذا قامت الدولة بتحمل تكاليفها.. هذا ما يسمى بالمنحة..
وقد يعطونني منحة في تخصصات أخرى غير الهندسة المعمارية.. لأن كلية الهندسة دخولها صعب..
لذلك أدعو الله أن ييسر لي كلية الهندسة المعمارية..

أتمنى أن أكون قد أجبت على أسئلتك كما ينبغي..


أخي/ محتار جدًا..



> والله موضوع رائع , انا اعشق المعمارية لكن لا ينصح بها احد
> فعندما تستشير المهندسين سواء معماري او مدني ينصحك ومن دون تفكير ان المدني افضل
> لماذا !!!!! ارجوكم فانا احب العمارة لكن كلام الناس يقول لي لا تدخلها !!!


أتعرف أن هذه المشكلة بالضببببط واجهتني ولا زالت تواجهني!
كثير من الناس ينصحونني بدراسة الهندسة المدنية .. وإذا سألتهم لماذا يقولون: الهندسة المدنية أشمل وأعم وهي أم الهندسات وتكون أنت دومًا سيد الفريق .. الخ..
كلام فارغ أعتبره بصراحة..
أنصحك نصيحة وقد توصلت إليها أنا أيضًا.. وهي أنك إن كنت تحب أي تخصص كان وتعشقه فتأكد من أنك ستبدع فيه وستكون أفضل من ألف مهندس مدني درسوا لمجرد أن يكون لهم لقب(مهندس مدني) ولا يعشقون التخصص الذي هم فيه وسيظلون مطموسين طوال حياتهم..
لكن أنت إن كنت تحب تخصصك فستتفرد بتصاميمك وإبداعك .. 
ولا تنس أن تستخير الله عز وجل على الأقل سبع مرات قبل أن تقرر الكلية ..
أنا عن نفسي مقتنعة تمامًا بالهندسة المعمارية.. إضافة إلى أنني فتاة.. والهندسة المدنية ليست ملائمة كثيرًا للفتيات.

أخي/ i.s.m.a ...



> لقيت زول(بالعامية السودانية(شخص)) نصحنى بيها تعلم البرامج الهندسية من بدرى زى الاوتوكاد_الارشكاد_الماكس_برايموفيرا(لاباس به)+تجويد الاكسل+الفوتوشوب وانشاء الله تكون من الناجحين الموفقين


بالفعل أغلب الناس نصحوني بهذه النصيحة .. وأنا أحب هذا النوع من البرامج، لكن لم أعرف ماهي الطريقة الصحيحة لتعلمها؟؟ هل يجب بالضرورة أن ألتحق بمعاهد؟؟
لأنني بحثت كثيرًا عن طرق للتعلم أو فيديوات تعليمية على النت ولم أجد  ..
أرجو أن تفيدني بنصيحة في هذا المجال..


----------



## hafoz79 (9 يوليو 2009)

الأخت العزيزة قمة الإبداع

هناك بعض المفاهيم التى تحتاج إلى توضيح وتصحيح إذا سمحتى لى:

1-كلية الفنون الجميلة ليست كلية أدبية أو نظرية أختى العزيزة.......وعلى أى حال لا يجب أن نقلل من قيمة أى علم أو تخصص أو مجال مهنى ....للأسف ما زلنا نفضل علم على علم ومهنة على مهنة وهذا من أسباب ومؤشرات تدهورنا العلمى.

2-للأسف فى عالمنا العربى درجات المدرسة عامة لا تعتبر مؤشر يعتمد عليه فى تحديد أى المجالات التى تناسبك.....فالتعليم فى العالم العربى للأسف يعتمد على الحفظ والتلقين وليس على الخلق والإبداع حتى فى التخصصات العلمية......فلا تعتمدى على تقديراتك فى المدرسة......على الأقل لا تعتمدى عليها فى المقام الأول.

3-الطالب فى المرحلة الثانوية للأسف يختار الكلية التى سيلتحق بها والتى ستحدد مستقبله بناءا على (مجموع درجاته فى الثانوية العامة-نظرة المجتمع للكلية التى سيلتحق بها-مدى إحتياج سوق العمل لهذه المهنة)
ويتجاهل تماما قدراته وإستعداده ومواهبه ورغباته....وهذه مشكلة كبيرة نعانى منها فيما يطلق عليه العالم العربى. 


على أى حال ...أرجو منك أن تتمعنى فى التفكير قبل إتخاذ القرار ......وخصوصا أن جزء كبير من القرار ليس بيدك وحدك كما ذكرتى..فأنتى تحتاجين إلى منحة من الدولة.....

وفى النهاية أرجو من الله أن يوفقك إلى ما فيه صلاحك وفلاحك وتفوقك فى الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## alaa_1986 (9 يوليو 2009)

أختي العزيزة ...
أتفق مع الأخ hafoz79 وعندما أشجعك على دراسة ما تحبينه لتبدعي فيه ليس تحيزا مني لأي تخصص ولكن أي تخصص أو علم تري في نفسك الرغبة في دراسته والتميز فيه يكون ملائما لكي لأنك وإن لم تكوني لديك موهبة أو حتى لم تحصلي على مجموع مناسب (حسب ما هو سائد في اختيار الكليات حسب المجموع) ستتميزي فيه طالما لديك الارادة وحب المجال والاجتهاد فيه .
وفنون جميلة ليست تخصص لا يحتاج لمهارات وتفوق بل بالعكس أنا أرى أن لها متطلبات خاصة أيضا وأهمها حب التخصص للابداع والاجتهاد فيه .
عن تجربتي المتواضعة كانت العمارة أحب التخصصات إلي و دائما أرى نفسي بعد الثانوية أدرسها حتى أنني أيضا حصلت على الثانوية من دولة الإمارات وكنت أفكر أني بكل الأحوال أتمنى أن يوفقني الله أن أدرس العمارة سواء داخل الدولة أو خارجها والحمد لله قدر الله لي أن أدرسها في مصر ولكن بالنسبة للمجموع لم أكن أرى أن تعبي يضيع او لا يضيع المهم أن ادرس ما أحب حتى أنني فكرت في وقت من الأوقات بكلية فنون جميلة قسم عمارة في مصر وهي 5 سنوات وليس 4 سنوات .ولكن الحمد لله حصلت على مجموع مكنني من دخول كلية الهندسة وبعد أول سنة والتي بعدها نختار التخصص التحقت بقسم العمارة والحمد لله ولم أضطر أن أغير الكلية لأدرس ما أحب 
نصيحتي .. لا تنظري الى الكلية او الدراسة اسما ولكن مضمونا هل هو ذلك ما تجدين نفسك فيه ؟ هل ذلك ما تتمني أن تدرسيه وتتميزي فيه وتخرجي فيه طاقاتك وابداعاتك ؟
أتمنى لك التوفيق من الله وأن يحقق الله لك ما تتمنيه


----------



## i.s.m.a. (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.......
اخى محتار جدا 
اهم ما يميز الم عمارى انه يعيش التصميم بمعنى انه يعيش احساس مستخدمى المبنى المعين بكل باختلاف انواعهم (مرضى- اطفال -مسنين-رجال- نساء.........الخ) وذالك حتى يخرج بتصميم مريح وسهل الاستخدام
-ثانيا يضع المعمارى فى اعتباره موجهات للتصميم مثل:
1-التهوية+توجيه المبنى.
2-الاضاءة.
3-الصوت ودرجة امتصاصه.
4-الحركة وسهولة الوصول للمبنى المعين.
5-عملية اختيار الموقع لبعض المشاريع.
-ثالثا على المعمارى ان يضع فى اعتباره العوامل الاقتصادية
هذه بعض مميزات المعمارى وكلما اجتهدت انشاء الله تميزت اكثر واكثر ............


اختى قمة الابدع
بالملتقى عدد من المواضيع لتعليم هذه البرامج من كتب ومواقع على النت ولكن اقولك على سر .....أنا تعلمت كتير من الhelp بتاع اى برنامج بس انزل البرنامج عندى وبعد كده ادوس f1 وفى الsearch اكتب الامر المعين واطبق مباشرة"........ بس فى الموقع دا فيه تتوريلات بتاعت اركيكادhttp://www.m3mare.com

واشاء الله كل ما اعرف موقع حارسل ليك.....
(بالمناسبة ان اختك اسراء من السودان واعتبرينى صديقتك من اليوم)


----------



## قمة الإبداع (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أخي/ hafoz79..
وكذلك أختي/ آلاء..
ردي لكما هو توضيح نقطة واحدة..
أنا مؤمنة كل الإيمان بأن الإبداع هو سر النجاح .. والإبداع لا ينبع إلا من حب وعشق للتخصص الذي تختاره..
لقد اخترت الهندسة المعمارية عن حب واقتناع واطلعت على الكثير من المواضيع والكتب..

ولا تنسوا أنني عندما طرحت الموضوع في المقام الأول لم أذكر شيئًا عن النسبة التي نلتها أو حتى عن القسم الذي درست فيه سواءً أكان علمي أم أدبي.. 
لم أذكر سوى مواهبي وهواياتي .. فقلت لكم أنني أحب الرياضيات وأحب الرسم كثيرًا وكذلك أحب التدقيق في التفاصيل..
وعرضت لكم جميع ما أتميز به وأحبه.. وكذلك طلبت أن توضحوا لي متطلبات الهندسة المعمارية لأرى إن كان كل منهما يتلاءم مع الآخر أم لا .. وإن كانت إمكانياتي تفي متطلبات الهندسة المعمارية أم لا..
ولذا فتأكدوا أن همي الأول والأخير هو أن أتخصص التخصص الذي أحبه .. ولست اصنف التخصصات إلى مراتب ومقامات .. وقد نصحني الكثير بأن أدرس الطب فقط لأنني نلت مجموعًا مرتفعًا.. ولكنني رفضت تمام الرفض فأنا لا أطيق الأحياء ولا هذا المجال ككل..
 ولا أقلل من قيمة أي تخصص .. وتأكدوا من أنني فكرت في الفنون الجميلة بجدية ودرستها من جميع النواحي قبل أن أقرر أن الهندسة المعمارية تلائمني أكثر..
وهمي الأول والأخير وأكثر ما أبحث عنه هو أن أدرس تخصص أحبه فعلاً ولذا استشرتكم لأتأكد من هذا الشيء..

وفي النهاية لقد صليت الاستخارة أكثر من عشر مرات.. وارتحت كثيرًا للهندسة المعمارية.. وإن تيسرت لي منحة دراسية في الهندسة المعمارية فسأعلم أنها بالتأكيد فيها الخير لي..


أختي العزيزة / إسراء..

يشرفني عزيزتي أن أكون صديقة لك..
أشكرك جزيل الشكر على مساعدتك الكبيرة لي .. وعلى نصائحك الثمينة..
وسأقوم إن شاء الله بتحميل بعض هذه البرامج على الحاسوب لكي أتدرب عليها..

أشكركم جميعًا على مساعدتكم القيمة لي..


----------



## الديكوراتي (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخواني ،،، 
أنا ما قلت إن الهندسة المعمارية أحسن من المدنيه ولا المدنية أحسن من المعماري ،،، بس كل الموضوع إني بالصف الثالث عمارة رغم إني أكملت هندسة الديكوور الحمد لله لكن حابب هندسة معمارية أكتر وهناك مبحث يطلب ما مدى التوافق بيم الهندسة المعمارية والمدنية أو بشكل آخر ما هي الأساسيات المدنية التي يحتاجها المعماري 

بس 
وجزاكم الله كل كل خير
م / محمد جاد


----------



## الديكوراتي (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكمك ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخواني ،، أحبتي 
لدي سؤال ومحتاج بعد الله مساعدتكم ( بتفصيل الإجابة إن أمكن ) 
ما هي لأساسيات الهندسية المدنية التي يحتاجها المهندس المعماري ( أذكر ‘شرة مع كل مثال ) ؟


----------



## الديكوراتي (3 أغسطس 2009)

*( تعلمت أن الأمس هو بمثابة شيك تم سحبه ، والغج هو شيك مؤجل ، أما الحاضر فهو السيولة الوحيدة المتوفرة ، لذا يجب علينا أن نصرفة بحكمة )*​​*من كتاب ( أفكار من ذهب )*​*( للدكتور / كفاح فياض )*​


----------



## متردد جدا (10 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
لقد جذبني الموضوع بعد ان كنت في حيرة من أمري فأنا منجذبة لهندسة العمارة مع أنني لا أملك موهبة الرسم و لكنني أملك مهارة التصميم والخيال 
فأرجو أن تنصحونني من حيث دخول هندسة العمارة أم لا


----------



## asmhan (25 يونيو 2012)

بصراحة اعجبت شديد لهذا الحوار الجميل لاني فعلن وجدت فية اجوبة لاسئلة كثيرة لكل طالب ناوى الالتحق بكليه هندسة المعمار جزاكم الله خير 

كما انني اود المشاركة معكم 
اختكم في الله 
اسمهان​


----------

